
2 Magic Words When Offering Advice - andyraskin
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/nixing-startup-taglines-marcus-allens-help-andy-raskin
======
ljk
tl;dr: "By saying _make sure_ instead of _don’t_ , he was telling me that he
had faith in my ability to make decisions."

